# CNET - ChinaNet Online Holdings Inc.



## jongzu (5 October 2012)

CNET will be delisted on nov.26，if the price can't up to 1。recently there are a large sum of money for buying 。Does it can up to 1in 40 trading days 。but i think buy CNET at 0.50 has no risk 。


----------



## jongzu (17 May 2013)

jongzu said:


> CNET will be delisted on nov.26，if the price can't up to 1。recently there are a large sum of money for buying 。Does it can up to 1in 40 trading days 。but i think buy CNET at 0.50 has no risk 。




BEIJING, May 16, 2013 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- ChinaNet Online Holdings, Inc. (CNET) (the "Company" or "ChinaNet"), a leading B2B (business to business) Internet technology company focusing on providing online-to-offline ("O2O") sales channel expansion services for small businesses (small and medium-sized enterprises ("SMEs") in China) and entrepreneurial management and LINK services for entrepreneurs in the People's Republic of China, today announced that it will conduct a conference call at 8:30 am ET on Tuesday, May 21, 2013 to discuss its first quarter 2013 results.


----------

